# Crank Update



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Have been pretty silent on what Crank has been up to. He recently turned 1 although that was back in late May. We have been stepping up his training and the entire month of August that is pretty much all we will be doing. He will be biting the crap out of Fernando Dosta early next month to help prepare him for trial which may or may not happen this year. Anyway some pictures.










Pool post bitework.



















This picture is a tad bit older than the others. He's hanging out in the kitchen with Zebu










Crank just this past weekend. This was actually his second time on a boat. He was on one as a puppy. This was the first one we jumped out of into the water though. Was the first time he has swam in water where he could not touch the bottom and he took it like a champ.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice looking Mal.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Love the pics  beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad he gets to bite the crap out of someone in August.
Go for it, Crank!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Get him Crank


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, he is certainly maturing, he looks so strong and masculine. What a guy! You'll have to post some video of him and the not-to-be-envied Mr. Dosta! Thanks for the update, been wondering how you two were doing. Us older ones, whose window for raising/training a Mal has long since passed, can live vicariously through you, lol.

Susan


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Crank is some handsome fella!!  Love your photos. Your dogs are gorgeous!! Have fun with all the training ahead!!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Super handsome and I bet full of fire power. I know I don't have to say it, have fun!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice dogs. Cool is the word.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Such healthy looking dogs. What do you feed Crank Bailiff? Also, if the legs in the boat photo are yours, I would suggest perhaps a more flattering shoe to match that pretty face in your avatar


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a handsome boy. Good luck with the training.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> Such healthy looking dogs. What do you feed Crank Bailiff? Also, if the legs in the boat photo are yours, I would suggest perhaps a more flattering shoe to match that pretty face in your avatar


LOL you guys would probably freak but I feed him Purina Proplan Sport 30/20. I supplement it with eggs and nupro silver but in general he eats kibble. 

You don't like my sketchers? Those are the same shoes I work dogs in at the kennel so they are not a nice color for a reason. Nice shoes don't stay nice there for long. They also have memory foam in them to keep my feet from being so sore from constantly being on my feet.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful dogs! Mals have always intrigued me. Don't know maybe after the movie comes out...I'll start scouting rescues!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Handsome crew, Baillif! Great idea Chip18, but I want a rescue that Baillif rehabilated.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

What you really want is a rescue that doesn't need rehabilitation. World doesn't need any more nervy cooky malinois.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome dogs!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

True.....let's change that to trained rather then rehabilated. I'm excited to see a Crank video as well. You make training look fun and easy. Very inspirational.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like Crank is having a great summer.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

you must really have your hands full, 3 mals??? all beautiful by the way.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Crank and Zebu are both mine. Zebu is technically half GSD half Mal but really acts more Malinois. The other two in the boat were Lux and Gru neither of which are mine. Zebu is safe around Crank but not necessarily the other two so he was not there that day.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Both dogs are good in the house too by the way. I don't struggle with them at all. They are easy for me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Crank and Zebu are both mine. Zebu is technically half GSD half Mal but really acts more Malinois. The other two in the boat were Lux and Gru neither of which are mine. Zebu is safe around Crank but not necessarily the other two so he was not there that day.


Hmmm now that's "funny" the part GSD is the one with doggy "issues."


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

He has pretty crap temperament. He is that really fun combination of edgy, fearful, quick to anger, and vindictive. On top of that he can be a bully. He isn't really an aggressive dog, but if he gets bit a little too hard during play or finds himself in a position where he is insecure (and he can do that a lot) he will get angry and lash out.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is REALLY beautiful!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He looks great! Can't wait to hear about his next adventures.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> He has pretty crap temperament. He is that really fun combination of edgy, fearful, quick to anger, and vindictive. On top of that he can be a bully. He isn't really an aggressive dog, but if he gets bit a little too hard during play or finds himself in a position where he is insecure (and he can do that a lot) he will get angry and lash out.


Of course every dog is different but would you say that is "typical" of a GSD x MAl cross??

And I have to say...your doing more to make the Malinois, more intriguing than the movie! At least to the "foolish" and "uninformed" and I don't consider myself "uninformed!"


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't think anything is typical of a gsdxmal cross. You end up with a big question mark as to what a dog is going to be when you cross breeds like that. 

I didn't agree with the typical line the people kept feeding others about how mals are these terrible over the top dogs that need to be run hours a day or they'll rip your house apart and need some mythical superman trainer to handle them. It just takes smart management some good manners and behavior training and many of them end up pretty easy. There is the occational over the top ******* mal out there but every breed has them.

I think it's a mistake to just accept a breed as destructive and hyper and only managable through hours of attention a day or constant crating because it's misinformation as to how they can really be made into good dogs that can chill around the house and accept a calmer lifestyle when it is necessary.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

But Bailiff, wouldn't you say that the typical mal, has lots of energy, is dominant by nature (compared to most other breeds), smart and manipulative or maybe more fair to say opportunistic , fast in both mind and body and tends toward physical release of energy from biting to destruction to running and agility. That mix to me, means "smart management" and "smart training" are pretty essential for most of these individuals and that most people are not there. They are not going to put in the time to both learn how to train a fast smart dog and then to spend the time training the dog. I agree that if you are a good trainer these dogs are "pretty easy". Also, you did get a very well bred dog. You have the capability and got a good genetic package. 

My dutchie is not over the top but boy, I had to learn a *&^%$-load (read lots of time spent and a fair amount of money) to bring out his potential with out causing problems. I thought I was ready when I first got Tygo. But I wasn't. I just don't think the vast majority of dog owners are willing to put the time in.

Your pups clearly have it good and it pays you back with good dogs. That is super. Enjoy.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Bringing out their sport potential takes time talent and knowledge yes. Keeping them as pets and keeping them from destroying your house or developing bad behaviors just takes knowledge about how to keep and train dogs and it doesn't take long to pick those skills up if you go to the right places. 

People who can only deal with a doormat dog should stay away from an energetic dog period. The same crowd that can't handle a GSD is the same crowd that should stay clear of a malinois. If you are handling a GSD and are doing well and the dog is what you want and behaves how you want you could probably handle mals as well without too much trouble.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

As for getting a well bred dog. It definitely stacks things in your favor. I recommend it no matter what dog you get. There is a Westie that boards here from champion lines. A Westie is not the type of dog I'd go for but this Westie is Adorable and on top of that he has the best personality ever. He's fearless he's full of energy always happy and friendly and playful and can push around dogs several times his size and he's a puppy still. I'd take him in a heartbeat. He's a joy just to be around.

Nervy scared AH dogs that act like jerks just aren't as fun to own.

Doesn't always guarantee you get a great dog or won't run into issues. Out of Cranks litter at least 2 of the 7 are already dog aggressive and at least 3 of them come up the leash at their handlers for prong corrections.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Ya know... I know someone that met two Ot Vitosha pups last summer here in the Tahoe area and this person said the two women (mom and daughter who had two littermates) had no idea what they were doing with the dogs and that as puppies these dogs were dog aggressive a pretty intense way. Hummmm.

Are cranks littermates genetically problematic or is it the training and the handlers?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There are dogs in Cranks lines known to come up the leash. A few of them have torn their handlers up. I introduced him to physical correction at 8 weeks so it's a much more matter of fact thing. I just think he never learned it but it is probably there genetically. So in short I think it's both.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Shark pillow had it coming.










The little malinois in the picture is an Ot Vitosha puppy from the Ebor/Gizelle litter. I think it is G litter but I'd have to go back and check. I think hes around 16 weeks or something like that. Going to be a big guy he is super gawky looking.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A lot of push on Facebook on this. It is in reaction to the movie that recently came out about the Mali. Lots of fear amongst the Mali community of the 101 dalmation effect. Well founded fear IMO.

So the pushback has been borderline hyperbolic, but that's what catches the attention of the general public, over the top statements.

Most people don't have the time or dedication a mali or even well bred GSD with working drives requires. 

This I know. Most people would rather talk about their 'babies' on FB all day then train. Just the way it is.



Baillif said:


> I don't think anything is typical of a gsdxmal cross. You end up with a big question mark as to what a dog is going to be when you cross breeds like that.
> 
> *I didn't agree with the typical line the people kept feeding others about how mals are these terrible over the top dogs that need to be run hours a day or they'll rip your house apart and need some mythical superman trainer to handle them.* It just takes smart management some good manners and behavior training and many of them end up pretty easy. There is the occational over the top ******* mal out there but every breed has them.
> 
> I think it's a mistake to just accept a breed as destructive and hyper and only managable through hours of attention a day or constant crating because it's misinformation as to how they can really be made into good dogs that can chill around the house and accept a calmer lifestyle when it is necessary.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I don't think anything is typical of a gsdxmal cross. You end up with a big question mark as to what a dog is going to be when you cross breeds like that.


In as much as my first dog Gunther...BullMastiff/APBT/Lab aka American Band Dawg was a mix, a GSD/Mal cross kinda appeals to me! I doubt I would stumble upon one in rescue but you never know. 



Baillif said:


> I didn't agree with the typical line the people kept feeding others about how mals are these terrible over the top dogs that need to be run hours a day or they'll rip your house apart and need some mythical superman trainer to handle them. It just takes smart management some good manners and behavior training and many of them end up pretty easy. There is the occasional over the top ******* mal out there but every breed has them.
> 
> I think it's a mistake to just accept a breed as destructive and hyper and only manageable through hours of attention a day or constant crating because it's misinformation as to how they can really be made into good dogs that can chill around the house and accept a calmer lifestyle when it is necessary.


 Well you've done a pretty good job of representing the "other side of the story!" 

Mostly it sounds like the first requirement is being able to have trained a dog that does not act like a fool (insert bad behaviour here!)

And knowing and understanding how to train "calmness" into a dog! I thank "you" for that one! "Place Command" and "Sit on the dog"...could have used those on my Boxer! She was a well trained well disciplined dog but yeah...company coming over was "our" waterloo!

Folks laughing and giggling was no help! Boxer thing but I'd better next time.:crazy: 

But Mal's have always intrigued me...better half will be a hard sell however. But...the less "she" knows about them...the better!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Shark pillow had it coming.


Aww!!! Poor shark pillow! lol. Love all the pics of Crank. Such a good looking boy.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Great looking dogs  are you competing in IPO or other sport? I almost ended up with mal when my Kali passed.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

He is doing mondioring. Maybe cross into French Ring at some point who knows. Real dogs bite legs.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice  I like Mondio, but it's not popular in my country.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Also bite chest and crotch and butt and back and especially love shoulders...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's not popular anywhere lol.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't know why, it is very dynamic and interesting sport... I almost fell a sleep when I photographed IPO3 but I trained Kali by IPO program because I had no other choice. Now we have ONE person that tries to popularize Mondio  will see how it goes.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It has been slowly taking root. It takes a team to make anything happen at higher levels so it can be a frustrating sport if there aren't largish groups nearby. I often go to MN to train mondio where there are several fields decoys and people into it in the area. There are healthy clubs in Cali, PA, Maryland, Texas, and Colorado as well as Minnesota and Wisconsin. It's gaining ground but it's been a slow process.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Also bite chest and crotch and butt and back and especially love shoulders...


The breeder of my second WL GSD did French Ring Sport. Before my house flooded (lost a LOT of things, photos included) I had a great photo of my Sarah's dam up on the helper's shoulders, kind of wrapped around his head, biting into the base of his neck. She was a 60 lb. spitfire, no fear, and I was always sure my Sarah could have followed in her footsteps had I been able to take her there.

Susan


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

We just got a 18 week pup here with Ot Vitosha on the top half, she has dog aggression and already shows some potential for handler aggression. Luckily she is with people that know what they are doing.

Id say from my recent foray into mals, when it comes to working them you have to manage their drive level in the work. Coming from GSDs, I have a tendency to always push the drive level higher through my handling. Always push for more then cap and channel it into the work. 
This can overload a good Mal and you start losing precision or worse can get you bit. 
That being said when you find that optimal level and take the dog right to the edge without letting him go over, the work is spectacular. I also find they can hold that edge for longer. That the good mals can stay on that precipice without coming out of drive or falling apart better then most GSDs I have seen or worked.
Gets me pumped even thinking about it...

Post some vids of his bite work...


----------

